# Chasis Saver and Bondo?



## GTO8686 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello, 

I was just suggested to use "Chasis Saver" by the local auto paint shop on my 66'. I picked up a gallon and have sanded the car down the best I can. I am going to coat the car this weekend with Chasis Saver to protect it from any flash rust (I have a uninsulated garage and a constant changing climate). Once the Chasis Saver is on the car, am I able to adhear the bondo to the Chasis Saver? I cannot find anything on the can and online. Has anyone used Chasis Saver and then bondo on top? Or do I need to sand that section back down to bare metal? If anyone has any experience with this or knows, please let me know!! 

Thanks!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure what the chassis saver is, I am assuming paint. There are some body fillers that can ba applied over primer/paint if it's sanded, but some needs to be on bare metal. Best bet is to ask your body guy what he uses and whether it's compatible, it will say on the label whether it can go on paint or bare metal.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

single component chassis paint and underbody coating

for use on all vintage truck and auto underbody surfaces including frames, floor boards, engine compartments, trunk areas, under fenders, fire walls, rocker panels, behind bumpers, etc.

i dont think its meant for the outside of the body.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think he is trying to make his frame and undercar look presentable. He wants to fill the pitting in his frame. I think.


----------

